# MOSSBACK, I found one of your cameras!!



## utaharcheryhunter

So we got a tip on a good spot to check out on the pauns unit for the archery hunt coming up. But was told to watch out for mossback guides and heaton guys that watch this spot, and they usually stick locks on gates, and will try and kick you off claiming its private land.. (Heresay of course)
And my brother was walking around, found a game trail.. Came up on a trophy rock, and then this camera.. 
So if mossback reads this forum, or one of his minions read this, I won't F with your camera, if you don't F with mine.. (Doubt you will find mine anyways)...
Just thought this was funny to find a "mossback" camera.. At least I believe it is..


----------



## Rattler

Did you dress up in a monkey suit and run by it a few times?


----------



## JuddCT

You should have left some "full moon" pics for them to enjoy.


----------



## Old Fudd

shoulda left a STEAMING STACK for em..Don't yo know Moss Back Owns Everything! Put that in your smoke and pipe it,,


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

Trust me, if I didn't have the tag, and trying to get the deer that are in that spot.. I would have left all kinds of "surprises" for the mossback crew to find.. 
And the monkey suit is a great idea.. 
But I was glad to find a camera instead of a moss-goon camped in the area like we were told.. At least they are not camped there yet..


----------



## High Desert Elk

If this is USFS, shouldn't you have to move your camera every 14 days? Just wondering...


----------



## swbuckmaster

Ive never had a problem with Doyle or his guides. Everytime ive met Doyle in the field he has given me a cd of his hunts. He even bought me dinner one time in cedar city and he doesnt know who I am. So I just dont believe the crap I hear people spew about him


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

^^^ Oh now.. This is all in fun.. 
I have never met him.. And that's great he is a good guy.
But I have known some of his guides, and I know why they left his guiding service. I have watched his guides first hand in action pushing bull elk during the archery season, so a client can shoot it on the opener of rifle season. I have seen them Bombarding small areas of land with multi trucks "claiming" certain elk on public land. And when I have multi sources that point out that Doyle's guys stake out and camp with the deer so they can make money, and block, break, steal, sabotage game camera areas to get an "edge" over the other hunters. I figure I can post a pic of one of moss's cameras so we can poke fun of it.. I figure I would be the bigger person in the field, but why not poke fun online where other hunters can poke fun too?


----------



## Springville Shooter

When you're at the top, you automatically have a target on your back. My personal opinion is that guides belong on private property. I'm down with outfitters who take care of camp and packing but having a little man servant along for the hunt seems a little alternative lifestyles for my taste. I put up with a couple dudes on a CWMU hunt with my kid but to be honest they really didn't know crap and they annoyed me. I smiled and even gave them a tip for their efforts in helping my kid have fun. I would have doubled their tip if they would have gone to breakfast and left us alone.----------SS


----------



## stick&string89

Mossback guides are not the dirt bags everyone try to make them out to be. He is living the life all of us on here would like to live as far as hunting goes. If given the chance I would have no problem being associated with his operation.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

^^^ ...ok.. (puzzled) ÷/
For some people..


----------



## goofy elk

I've knon Doyle for many years,,,,

Seen him many,many times on the Paunsy, even stayed at the same Hotel in Kanab..

SW and Stick&string are 100% correct.


----------



## koltraynor

goofy elk said:


> I've knon Doyle for many years,,,,
> 
> Seen him many,many times on the Paunsy, even stayed at the same Hotel in Kanab..
> 
> SW and Stick&string are 100% correct.


One bed or two?


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

Where in this thread does it state that doyle moss is a bad guy? Goodness, its a good thing I didnt take the camera, or vandalize it in any way.. I would have half of you guys call him personally and tattle tell.. This was supposed to be all in fun.. but it always seems to go the opposite.. I even posted what I have been told is all heresay but that just gets overlooked.. it has become an appology and love fest thread for doyle moss.. I give..


----------



## stick&string89

utaharcheryhunter said:


> ^^^ ...ok.. (puzzled) ÷/
> For some people..


There is nothing to be puzzled about. Doyle and his guys get to do what they love 365 days a year in some way shape or form. And to my knowledge they havent posted pics of trail cameras or talked negative on a public form of a individual or guiding opperation. That's just my opinion and knowledge of Doyles opperation.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

S&S make sure you keep your narrow view of big opperation guiding services.. They all do it for the love of the pursuit, not the purse..
give me a break!


----------



## stick&string89

No doubt they do it for the money. I am willing to bet a significant portion of the individuals involved in these operation do love or enjoy the hunt or pursuit. I own a business that I love and am successful at however I do it for the purse in your words. Nothing wrong with being paid for your talents or paying someone to share there's. I'm sure if utah archery hunter was given the opportunity for one of these hunts he would open his view of the "big operation guiding services"


----------



## wan2bhunting

That's ok strings and goofy! You guys keep your opinions you're entitled to them! Which are yours to keep! 

Now for me my opinion on how I feel came from a real run in with how Mossback treats you if you try hunting (on public land mind you) where they happen to be! Now for me I had found a nice spot to hunt elk (archery cow/spike) I have been driving the same road (ALL ON PUBLIC LAND) all spring and summer to get into my camera and spot where I was going to try my luck and an elk. Now several days into the archery hunt I come driving along the same road (the same PUBLIC ROAD) and what happened to be in the middle of the road a mile or so ahead of where I wanted to start walking? A big shiny Dodge pickup truck parked length wise across the road in a spot where I could not get around him. The guy steps out and decides to tell me I need to hunt somewhere else because "they have a hunter in there". I very politely asked this gentlemen to move his vehicle because he was blocking a public road! He said absolutely not and I was not getting around him! So after a few choice words the guy decides to explain how much money they would be losing if he lets me through! I tell him I really don't care I was either going to drag his truck out of the way or he could move it himself. After a long argument and some force he moved his truck! However the guy decides to follow me everywhere I went for the next hour and harass me and following me on foot yelling and making lots of noise. Now mind you I didn't even have an LE Elk tag I was just hunting cows and spikes! 

Now what kind of person does that?! I can't speak for all of Mossback but if the owner Doyle allows this kind of crap I have zero respect for him or his outfit. I also have several other very close friends that have similar stories and experiences. I have nothing against guides or what they do as long as they are respectful. I would never treat another person the way I was treated by the guy from Mossback.


----------



## bugchuker

Pimping animals on public land. Like SS said, keep it on the private property. They don't do it for the love of the pursuit or they would do it for free. My aunt is married to a guy that guides or guided for Mossback, he loved it so much he'd give the the family a discount, only $5000 for a guided muley hunt. What a bargain.


----------



## Huge29

I think we can all appreciate the effort in having fun and poking fun at them. I don't know them from the man on the moon, but I sure have read many posts about the helicopters, trucks blocking roads, elk being protected by helicopters and by spy sattelite; I think drones are their latest solution. What is so amazing is that in this modern age with so many stories (good to finally see a firsthand experience) that there is not a picture, a video or anything when 99.9% of people over the age of 11 have a camera capable of taking video in their pocket. 

Wan2bhunting-I am not trying to discount your experience at all; I would be very fired up over such a thing. Did you not get any pics or video of the ordeal? What happened when you reported him to the sheriff for the violations of blocking a public road and for harassment? If I had such an experience, I would have had them on the phone and had excellent picture and video evidence proving the violations, yet no one ever does; must be that memory wiper they carry... but seriously, how can there be so many stories (usually fourth hand) and zero tangible evidence or was your story before the invention of the cellular doohickey? I really do mean this sincerely, this is a question that I have not ever been able to have answered. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Groganite

I'm not going to say it was aliens...but it was aliens.


----------



## PBH

stick&string89 said:


> He is living the life all of us on here would like to live as far as hunting goes. If given the chance I would have no problem being associated with his operation.


ewww....I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...

We're all different. Some people may agree with the twig&berries (errr...stick and string) comment above. I don't. I'm sure others don't either.

If that's your thing sticknstring, go for it. I wish you the best. Maybe your wish will come true and you can get an autograph from Doyle. Heck, why not go for the gold? Maybe someday you can meet Don Peay! Good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## stick&string89

PBH said:


> ewww....I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...
> 
> We're all different. Some people may agree with the twig&berries (errr...stick and string) comment above. I don't. I'm sure others don't either.
> 
> If that's your thing sticknstring, go for it. I wish you the best. Maybe your wish will come true and you can get an autograph from Doyle. Heck, why not go for the gold? Maybe someday you can meet Don Peay! Good luck in your pursuit.


Up until about 5 years ago I had the same opinion most of you have regarding Mossback. 2 of Doyles guides walked into a water hole is was sitting on during the archery hunt. I had recognized the guides as I had seen them that morning with all of the Mossback crew. The guides simply apologized and and went back the way they came.

As for Don I have talked with him one time. No I don't agree with everything he does. However I am involved with SFW. Everyone is intitled to there opinion. It does bother me when groups or individuals that put in the time and effort to make some differences are hammerd on these forms by people just sitting on the sidelines whining . Pbh I'm not saying your not involved but the majority is not.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

stick&string89 said:


> No doubt they do it for the money. I am willing to bet a significant portion of the individuals involved in these operation do love or enjoy the hunt or pursuit. I own a business that I love and am successful at however I do it for the purse in your words. Nothing wrong with being paid for your talents or paying someone to share there's. I'm sure if utah archery hunter was given the opportunity for one of these hunts he would open his view of the "big operation guiding services"


You are so wrong.. But thanks for trying to know me, and what I would do. *************


----------



## PBH

stick&string89 said:


> It does bother me when groups or individuals that put in the time and effort to make some differences are hammerd on these forms by people just sitting on the sidelines whining .


Groups or individuals......like the DWR and their biologists? Or did your comment only include private clubs? (not criticizing, just curious)


----------



## stick&string89

PBH said:


> Groups or individuals......like the DWR and their biologists? Or did your comment only include private clubs? (not criticizing, just curious)


I was originally going for the private Organizations however it would be fair to include the dwr and again to clarify no organization is perfect but at least they are doing something.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

It is what an organization's main focus is and "why" that always concerns me. Transparency is also always a key concern.

"The Future of Wildlife" is a darn catchy trademark though. It alone has got to be worth millions.


----------



## stick&string89

utaharcheryhunter said:


> You are so wrong.. But thanks for trying to know me, and what I would do.. You are an idiot..


I wouldn't say I'm an idiot but the majority of people would take that hunt given the option guess your the exception.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

stick&string89 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm an idiot but the majority of people would take that hunt given the option guess your the exception.


There you go with your assumptions again. Would I like to shoot a 400 inch bull? Yes. Would I want somebody else to do all the real hunting for me, then just show up, pull the trigger, and take a hero picture, though I didn't really participate with much other than shooting it? No. The majority of UWN hunters would rather do their own hunting. Guess you're the exception.


----------



## klbzdad

Not gonna rehash the entire story, but I physically "relocated" a vehicle blocking a public road during archery season in Southern Utah once which proved to belong to a guide service working for MB. They yelled at me, "Do you know how much money you just cost us?!?!". My reply, "Sue me!" And I drove on to hunt the spot I was headed to.

I don't necessarily think Doyle is the problem, its the wannabee flat brimmers who have grown up with a false sense of entitlement and desire to be associated with Doyle that are the real issue. My kids, for example, aren't an exception although they are now learning they aren't entitled to anything they don't earn themselves that doesn't have to do with basic life needs. Oh, and flat brim hats stay on my front porch. Never saw such a stupid thing in my life. Some of these young guys and gals don't understand the time and effort some of us older folks have invested in time, money and resources to help make what they are seeing and hunting a reality. They just want to waltz in and go at it. Frusterating as hell but what do we do? 

I agree fully, guide services belong on PRIVATE LAND and outfitters in public land should be under the care and control of the appropriate land management agency. Unfortunately, just like illicit and addictive drugs, if there's a market, there's going to be a supplier.


----------



## stick&string89

colorcountrygunner said:


> There you go with your assumptions again. Would I like to shoot a 400 inch bull? Yes. Would I want somebody else to do all the real hunting for me, then just show up, pull the trigger, and take a hero picture, though I didn't really participate with much other than shooting it? No. The majority of UWN hunters would rather do their own hunting. Guess you're the exception.


I'm sure some hunts go like that. But I do not believe all of them to go to that way. They will give the hunter whatever typeof hunt they want. I'm sure the hunters can be there from start to finish as I seen it many times


----------



## stick&string89

colorcountrygunner said:


> There you go with your assumptions again. Would I like to shoot a 400 inch bull? Yes. Would I want somebody else to do all the real hunting for me, then just show up, pull the trigger, and take a hero picture, though I didn't really participate with much other than shooting it? No. The majority of UWN hunters would rather do their own hunting. Guess you're the exception.


I remember saying the majority of people not all people there's not any assumption in that its fact.


----------



## quakeycrazy

That is not a Mossback trail cam, my guess would be MB stands for Michael Bolton or something...


----------



## PBH

stick&string89 said:


> They will give the hunter whatever typeof hunt they want.


Will they give me a "do it yourself" hunt? Would I have to pay them to stay out of my desired hunting area so that I could "do it myself"? If that's the case, maybe I'd go for using a guide service.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

PBH said:


> Will they give me a "do it yourself" hunt? Would I have to pay them to stay out of my desired hunting area so that I could "do it myself"? If that's the case, maybe I'd go for using a guide service.


Great idea.. I like this^^^^


----------



## phorisc

*would i?*



colorcountrygunner said:


> There you go with your assumptions again. Would I like to shoot a 400 inch bull? Yes. Would I want somebody else to do all the real hunting for me, then just show up, pull the trigger, and take a hero picture, though I didn't really participate with much other than shooting it? No. The majority of UWN hunters would rather do their own hunting. Guess you're the exception.


If i shot a 400 Inch bull that some guide service basically hunted for me and I just pulled the trigger I would feel ashamed every time I saw those antlers...The hunt isn't the trophy the hunt is the experience and the trophy reminds you of that experience. thought i'd add a bit on that


----------



## wan2bhunting

Hmmmm sounds like someone else had a similar experience I did! Better be careful according to HUGE they are 4th person stories!


----------



## swbuckmaster

I think with all the cameras everyone has in the hills on their phones you could take a photo/video of a liscene plate and photo/video a hot head and it would be all over. He would be fined and probably loose his liscense. Since 99% is all hearsay from their aunts fat cousin steve's best friend it comes across to me as slandering BS. I however think if it did happen it could very well be a guide less hunter with a family possy imitating mossback. Still no video or photos and it didnt happen.

How bout it klbzdad you turn in some plates? You get some photo proof before you hooked up? Id be interested in first hand knowledge of a guy who busted one of these guys


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

*****


----------



## swbuckmaster

I think calling klbzdad family white trash is over the top and uncalled for

Basically your whole last post was uncalled for


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

swbuckmaster said:


> I think calling klbzdad family white trash is over the top and uncalled for
> 
> Basically your whole last post was uncalled for


^^^


----------



## Groganite

If i saw a truck blocking a public road...the least i would do would be to move it...you have been warned...seriously...have you ever tried to drive down a dirt road with loose lug nuts? but my personal fave is try finding a full set of tire air valves up on the mountain. oooh or how about coming back to your fancy truck with it perched up on logs and the wheels rolled half way down the mountain..hehe...good luck happy hunting and above all please remember this land is your land as well as mine.


----------



## Dunkem

Gentlemen,all of you take a deep breath,relax,remember the rules,and please be kind to each other.Thank you.


----------



## koltraynor

I want too hear more about goofy and mossback spending the night in a hotel together. Was it two guides one bed?


----------



## RandomElk16

So glad CFP allows me to have a friend on hunts. Also, nothing like a Cummins with a steel front bumper/grill guard to make sure you can get where you need to


----------



## goofy elk

koltraynor said:


> I want too hear more about goofy and mossback spending the night in a hotel together. Was it two guides one bed?


One time, In 2007 , we had Jackie Bushmen and a film crew there.
Ryan Hatch , Doyle Moss and the whole gange hanging out when the
muzzy hunt was in Novmeber------IT WAS FRESK"IN FUN!!!!!!!

Now koltraynor,,,, I mean Mcfly, how is it you get ban and return under
different user name ??????

Haven't the mods figured this out?


----------



## koltraynor

Not sure who mcfly is?? Just thought it was funny at first, nothing personal.


----------



## Dunkem

Good lord we must be stupid


----------



## goofy elk

koltraynor said:


> Not sure who mcfly is?? Just thought it was funny at first, nothing personal.


Oh boy, I'm sav'in this one!

Classic ' troll' Mcfly.......:wink:....:!:


----------



## RandomElk16

Holy cow.. I almost forgot about McFly!


----------



## wan2bhunting

Wow man utahrcheryhunter you started a frenzy. I think it's funny how people can't have an opinion without other people attacking them for it. And if I recall the only thing that was said in the beginning was that utahrcheryhunter found a trail camera that had an MB on it. Then it got out of control. 

As for the whole "White Trash" comments most of you obviously do not recall a post klbzdad posted about 2 years ago. I know for a fact utaharcheryhunter was NOT calling klbzdad white trash. But simply referring back to his post from two years ago. 

And it's sad that if someone doesn't agree with someone else on here they always get attacked and ganged up on. I feel like I'm on Facebook!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

W2BH.. you might get a slap on the wrist for writing the "bad" word.. I would imagine your post will disappear too.. Oh.. And you might offend someone, but you won't get to know who.. If that makes sense.. 
(I have to check now if I make sense when I post something. Just in case 1 or 2 people don't get it)


----------



## klbzdad

Me? Offended? My wife might get butt hurt but I can take my lumps. Allow me to share a story with you about my own hypocricy and how I went about fixing it. Hopefully, someone on here can forgive me...

Went to one of my haunts where the cameras have been all spring and summer to date. As usual there are a couple guys and their families that cruise in through this spot and I did post years ago about a "guide" who has a felony history of wanton destruction of wildlife bringing his family in there. I was acting like a twelve year old and I took my bruises on that because it is public land. Well, this year I get a couple new guys coming in. Guys I've seen on the road hunting who have clearly watched where I and a couple others go into the deep dark garbage and vanish during archery season. They must have google earthed the place and found a tiny little spec and went to investigate. One honey hole now found by a stranger but someone just as entitled as anyone else to use it. I find their cameras and one guy is smart enough to know I've done all the work in here. The animals are coming through and all he has to do is put his camera up and enjoy the show. The other guy is an ass. He brings his dogs in to piss on everything and cheap salt blocks from walmart of different flavors. The very date this second guy comes in, the good bucks and bulls that were visiting, vanish. Haven't seen a single one since. Sure there are occasional visits by non resident animals but the bruisers, they've been chased off and replaced by coyotes, fox, and dinks. Pissed me off, so I took his sd card and pulled all the photos off of it, formatted it, and put it back in. But that wasn't good enough, so I took down the camera. Starting that very moment, I felt so damned guilty at my own actions and the fact that I had just sunk to his level that I then loaded the photos back onto an sd card at home and added in photos from one of the hd cameras close buy to show him what WAS once coming through there and then made a trip back up to put his camera up and a small trophy rock in front of it. I also left a note on the sd card apologizing in word format. I will continue to moon the hell out of cameras or show up with my Sasquatch mask and I expect they'll moon mine when they find them. But I'll never do that again on public land! No matter the circumstances. It wasn't right, and if anyone on here discovers the photos and note on their card, feel free to contact me with the model and color scheme of your camera and I'll load you up with more photos from the area SO LONG as you reconsider bringing those damned dogs in there!!!! You're screwing it up for EVERYONE. Oh, and posing in front of my camera with a mean face and your .22 rifle is probably deserved, but really man? Lets not go that route, mmmmkay? Also, please stop shooting and leaving behind dead porcupine and squirrels. Shoot the coyote and fox that are now constantly there because of your dog's scent. Appreciate it!

There, my asshat is firmly in place, and another lesson learned. I will always be harder on myself than any one of my hunting / outdoorsmen peers. I admit I'm not always right or infallible but I am human just like the MB team. Let the beating begin and I'm sorry to hijack this thread, back to the topic would be great!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

I hope this is not my final post(before I am moded and banned officially)
I have been apart of this forum for a while.. Followed it over from the old DWR forum back in the day before it was shut down. 
I don't know anyone in this forum community personally. But it has been awesome to share all kinds of hunting/fishing tips, threads, posts, stories with you guys.. And have truly appreciated all of the hunting info thrown my way in the past and present. I Even appreciate mcfly.. I sure do miss disagreeing on everything with him. 
But I wanted to post an apology on here. I did not mean to offend anyone with my "W-T" comments mentioned on here. (Sorry klbzdad) I was trying to recall some of his funny pictures of some men wandering around, claiming they were guides. And I thought they looked a little "under classed". And I called those men in the pictures the naughty "W-T" word. So again if I offended anyone, and I mean anyone.. I am sorry. 
My vulgar and down right nasty post has been removed, and I guess I will never truly know why (Doyle). 

OH and one more thing.. S&S.. I am really sorry for calling you the idiot name.. Truly I am.. You didn't deserve that. 
I don't like getting slapped on the wrist for silly things, and not getting a good explanation besides the mod doesn't get what I am talking about. So next time I will double check the words that I use to describe some pictures from 2 years ago.


----------



## klbzdad

swbuckmaster said:


> I think with all the cameras everyone has in the hills on their phones you could take a photo/video of a liscene plate and photo/video a hot head and it would be all over. He would be fined and probably loose his liscense. Since 99% is all hearsay from their aunts fat cousin steve's best friend it comes across to me as slandering BS. I however think if it did happen it could very well be a guide less hunter with a family possy imitating mossback. Still no video or photos and it didnt happen.
> 
> How bout it klbzdad you turn in some plates? You get some photo proof before you hooked up? Id be interested in first hand knowledge of a guy who busted one of these guys


I don't recall the kid's name but he and another kid showed up in our camp to try and rustle some feathers, I have friends who can vouch for it, including a sheriff's deputy from another county, but it turned out just fine with some old guys lecturing some young guys about common decency and courtesy. They identified themselves as an guide service and their hunter was a client of Mossback. To be honest, I should have called them in and taken photos, but during hunting season, getting a fur, feather, and fin officer up there or a forest service LE to show up is next to impossible in that particular area. My deputy friend said there is a law about what they did but that he didn't know it off hand. That situation I would handle much differently today as well. It only takes being on the other side ONCE and you get the whole picture. So, next time, I'll deploy my smart phone or have a notary on hand.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

"back to the topic would be great!"

I will agree to that..


----------



## Groganite

To anyone who hates mb so much and the way they conduct business: Be a true American, create a better guide service and put him out of business by doing the right thing always. If your not man enough to do that then your no better than a bunch of gossiping hens and things will never change. People think it's so hard to accomplish the impossible when really it just takes some blood, sweat, tears, and a hard days work. If you turned half of your negative energy into something positive you would find it rather easy to put him out of business. Until then save your drama for your momma.


----------



## stick&string89

utaharcheryhunter said:


> I hope this is not my final post(before I am moded and banned officially)
> I have been apart of this forum for a while.. Followed it over from the old DWR forum back in the day before it was shut down.
> I don't know anyone in this forum community personally. But it has been awesome to share all kinds of hunting/fishing tips, threads, posts, stories with you guys.. And have truly appreciated all of the hunting info thrown my way in the past and present. I Even appreciate mcfly.. I sure do miss disagreeing on everything with him.
> But I wanted to post an apology on here. I did not mean to offend anyone with my "W-T" comments mentioned on here. (Sorry klbzdad) I was trying to recall some of his funny pictures of some men wandering around, claiming they were guides. And I thought they looked a little "under classed". And I called those men in the pictures the naughty "W-T" word. So again if I offended anyone, and I mean anyone.. I am sorry.
> My vulgar and down right nasty post has been removed, and I guess I will never truly know why (Doyle).
> 
> OH and one more thing.. S&S.. I am really sorry for calling you the idiot name.. Truly I am.. You didn't deserve that.
> I don't like getting slapped on the wrist for silly things, and not getting a good explanation besides the mod doesn't get what I am talking about. So next time I will double check the words that I use to describe some pictures from 2 years ago.


No offense taken


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

And I don't like receiving PM's from members on here telling me to review the rules or leave.. 
Not cool.. 
Unless you know everything, don't come at me and tell me what i need to do or I should go somewhere else..
And you know who you are..
This has been nothing but a joke..


----------



## utahgolf

This thing escalated quickly......You guys need to quit bashing on guides and people who use them,, I mean some people just suck at hunting and it's not their fault. Same thing with people who need electronic recording devices placed in the woods to help them harvest a buck!! :shock: Some people can get it done without all of that and others can't, so I won't judge.  8)


----------



## klbzdad

^^^Some people suck at hunting and its not their fault? Some people suck at being people, who's fault is that?


----------



## utahgolf

klbzdad said:


> ^^^some people suck at hunting and its not their fault? Some people suck at being people, who's fault is that?


obama's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort

I just wish Doyle would quit using that cheesy music during the "scouting" portion of his videos.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

utaharcheryhunter said:


> And I don't like receiving PM's from members on here telling me to review the rules or leave..
> Not cool..
> Unless you know everything, don't come at me and tell me what i need to do or I should go somewhere else..
> And you know who you are..
> This has been nothing but a joke..


There will always be whiners on every forum, but I have found this to be more evident in Utah than anywhere else and is likely attributed to the culture here, a lot of folks need to grow some thicker skin and realize not everyone thinks the same way as them.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

utahgolf said:


> This thing escalated quickly......You guys need to quit bashing on guides and people who use them,, I mean some people just suck at hunting and it's not their fault. Same thing with people who need electronic recording devices placed in the woods to help them harvest a buck!! :shock: Some people can get it done without all of that and others can't, so I won't judge.  8)


I know part of your post was sarcastic but if I suck at something it usually is my own fault, only I can control what I can or cannot do, there is far too much information and equipment available these days to not be good at something I might be interested in. I will never pay a guide to do something I can do myself, I have good friends that are great hunters that I actually like being around and will help as much as needed. Most of us on here are in the same boat. So if I fail or suck at it then it is my fault due to my own inaction.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Groganite said:


> If i saw a truck blocking a public road...the least i would do would be to move it...you have been warned...seriously...have you ever tried to drive down a dirt road with loose lug nuts? but my personal fave is try finding a full set of tire air valves up on the mountain. oooh or how about coming back to your fancy truck with it perched up on logs and the wheels rolled half way down the mountain..hehe...good luck happy hunting and above all please remember this land is your land as well as mine.


I always have my DeWalt tool bag and sawzall when I go camping just in case there is a log or something blocking the road, or if I need to cut up firewood.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

wan2bhunting said:


> That's ok strings and goofy! You guys keep your opinions you're entitled to them! Which are yours to keep!
> 
> Now for me my opinion on how I feel came from a real run in with how Mossback treats you if you try hunting (on public land mind you) where they happen to be! Now for me I had found a nice spot to hunt elk (archery cow/spike) I have been driving the same road (ALL ON PUBLIC LAND) all spring and summer to get into my camera and spot where I was going to try my luck and an elk. Now several days into the archery hunt I come driving along the same road (the same PUBLIC ROAD) and what happened to be in the middle of the road a mile or so ahead of where I wanted to start walking? A big shiny Dodge pickup truck parked length wise across the road in a spot where I could not get around him. The guy steps out and decides to tell me I need to hunt somewhere else because "they have a hunter in there". I very politely asked this gentlemen to move his vehicle because he was blocking a public road! He said absolutely not and I was not getting around him! So after a few choice words the guy decides to explain how much money they would be losing if he lets me through! I tell him I really don't care I was either going to drag his truck out of the way or he could move it himself. After a long argument and some force he moved his truck! However the guy decides to follow me everywhere I went for the next hour and harass me and following me on foot yelling and making lots of noise. Now mind you I didn't even have an LE Elk tag I was just hunting cows and spikes!
> 
> Now what kind of person does that?! I can't speak for all of Mossback but if the owner Doyle allows this kind of crap I have zero respect for him or his outfit. I also have several other very close friends that have similar stories and experiences. I have nothing against guides or what they do as long as they are respectful. I would never treat another person the way I was treated by the guy from Mossback.


If he was carrying a gun or weapon of any sort and felt your life was threatened then there was a lot more you could have done.


----------



## GaryFish

That's when I'd just park next to him, say "That's Cool. I'll just hang out with you for a while." Then open up the doors of your truck, and start blasting the AC/DC tape in the stereo, and laying on the horn repeatedly. Heck, get some empty soda/beer cans and set up a shooting gallery. Might as well take advantage of the time afield.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

GaryFish said:


> That's when I'd just park next to him, say "That's Cool. I'll just hang out with you for a while." Then open up the doors of your truck, and start blasting the AC/DC tape in the stereo, and laying on the horn repeatedly. Heck, get some empty soda/beer cans and set up a shooting gallery. Might as well take advantage of the time afield.


I don't know anyone who has a tape deck these days, ha ha.


----------



## GaryFish

Even better, if you anticipate this kind of a road block, get a couple of the canned air horns most guys keep on their boats. Let off some blasts of that along with the music. See how that kind of stuff impacts their hunt in the area.


----------



## RandomElk16

I prefer 8-track to tape.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

RandomElk16 said:


> I prefer 8-track to tape.


Hey now, some of us are just old enough to have listened to an 8-track as kids.


----------



## Critter

Some of us have watched 4 track tape decks come and go. I still have a 4/8 track player out in the garage somewhere. Then there are those of us that remember when there was perhaps only on FM radio station in town, and stereo was when you had twin kids and they were both screaming at the same time. :scared:


----------

